# Looking for a miniature jersey-type dairy heifer or cow



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm looking for a miniature jersey heifer of some type. I'm totally flexible on color, breeding, and bloodlines (doesn't have to be pure mini-jersey), and in fact, I'd prefer something with some beef in its lineage for a stockier look. This will also help in our plans to get a good beef calf out of her each year. She doesn't have to be registered either. 

What I DO want is:
A2A2
Less than 45 inches
Genetics for producing 2-3 gallons/day of high butterfat content
Already bred or ready to breed this fall for spring 2014 calf

I will consider a tame, friendly, older cow (prefer less than 4 years) IF she is bred and due to freshen soon, or already fresh and with calf at side for nursing. I'm not set up yet for that quantity of milk this summer. 

E-mail crmemory2 (at) yahoo.com
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

It would help to know what state you are in.

I found a cow who fits your description perfectly - she was an awesome jersey/Guernsey from a commercial organic dairy in Wisconsin. She was sold because she was so much tinier than her herdmates - 44" at the hip. So don't overlook smaller full size cows.

And if you're going to have one cow - for me at least - personality was almost the most important criteria. The rest were bonuses.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry, I meant to write the location. We are looking within 1/2 day drive of central IL. I guess I didn't mention personality because I assumed that would be a given. We hand milk, and we are looking for a family milk cow, so friendly and gentle is a must! As far as breed, I definitely haven't ruled out smaller cows of larger breeds. That's why I wrote mini "TYPE", just to give folks an idea what I am looking for. I want small and easy for our little homestead.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

i have 2 smallish jersey heifers and a jersey red angus cross heifer i am in west central indiana 30 minutes east of danville il kyrockcrwlr at aol.com is my email address


----------

